# [Indian NR] Nithin Babu: 2.45 2x2 Average



## kunparekh18 (Jan 8, 2014)

2.228 Twice  WR25.

Awesome average. Congrats Nithin!


----------



## redtajind (Jan 8, 2014)

That was epic! 
congrats da Nithin


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 8, 2014)

LOL The Cover so Big hahahahaha ( very creative )


Congrats Nithin Babu, I'm glad to see India's Cuber faster and faster.
Do My Greetings to Hema Malini ( My favorite Actress ) and Dharmendra


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 8, 2014)

Dat accent
Dem scrambles


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 9, 2014)

Crazycubemom said:


> LOL The Cover so Big hahahahaha ( very creative )
> 
> 
> Congrats Nithin Babu, I'm glad to see India's Cuber faster and faster.
> Do My Greetings to Hema Malini ( My favorite Actress ) and Dharmendra



Haha, nice to see people from other countries liking Indian actors  



antoineccantin said:


> Dat accent
> Dem scrambles



Dat loud judge :/ 

Scrambles were lol


----------



## aashritspidey (Jan 9, 2014)

i was the judge xD  I was the judge for bhargav's too


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 9, 2014)

2.45 <3


----------



## Hari (Jan 9, 2014)

Awesome solves! Was even better seeing it live


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Jan 9, 2014)

Your one of the luckiest judges I guess xD


----------



## Brest (Jan 9, 2014)

*Nithin Babu* - 2.45 2x2 NR av5 - Shaastra Cube Open 2014



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]UwvRUcgDlho[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



U R U R' U R U' F

y' x // inspection
L U' L' // face
U' L' U L R U' R' U y' R U R' // finish
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.22	14	6.31	16	7.21	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.58	3	5.17	3	5.17		Face/Total	26.1%	21.4%	18.8%
Finish	1.64	11	6.71	13	7.93		Finish/Total	73.9%	78.6%	81.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U R U R' U R U' F

y' x // inspection
L U' L' // face
U' L' U L R U' R' U y' U U' R U R' // finish
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 2nd solve



F U' F R' U F U' R' F'

y x2 // inspection
R U' R' // face
U y' R' F R2 U' R' F R U R' F' U2 // finish
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.33	15	6.44	16	6.87	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.87	3	3.45	3	3.45		Face/Total	37.3%	20.0%	18.8%
Finish	1.46	12	8.22	13	8.90		Finish/Total	62.7%	80.0%	81.3%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



F2 R' F2 R F' R2 U' F2 U'

x y2 // inspection
R U2 R' F2 R2 // face
U R U' R' F L' U' L U' // finish
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.79	14	5.02	14	5.02	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.83	5	6.02	5	6.02		Face/Total	29.7%	35.7%	35.7%
Finish	1.96	9	4.59	9	4.59		Finish/Total	70.3%	64.3%	64.3%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



F' R U R U' F U

z' // inspection
R' U2 R' // face
U' F R U R' U' F' U2' // finish
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	2.22	11	4.95	12	5.41	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.74	3	4.05	3	4.05		Face/Total	33.3%	27.3%	25.0%
Finish	1.48	8	5.41	9	6.08		Finish/Total	66.7%	72.7%	75.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' R U R U' F U

z' // inspection
R' U2 R' // face
U' F R U R' U' F' U' U' // finish
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: 5th solve



R F' U R U' R' F' U'

y' x' // inspection
U R' U' R' // face
y U' F R' U2 F2 R' F U' // finish
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="Red"]Total	3.33	13	3.90	15	4.50	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.60	4	6.67	4	6.67		Face/Total	18.0%	30.8%	26.7%
Finish	2.73	9	3.30	11	4.03		Finish/Total	82.0%	69.2%	73.3%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R F' U R U' R' F' U'

y' x' // inspection
U R' U' R' // face
U' y U' U F R' U2 F2 R' F U' // finish
View at alg.garron.us








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.45	13.33	5.45	14.00	5.72	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.81	3.67	4.51	3.67	4.51		Face/Total	33.2%	27.5%	26.2%
Finish	1.63	9.67	5.92	10.33	6.33		Finish/Total	66.8%	72.5%	73.8%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.58	13.40	5.20	14.60	5.66	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	HTM	ETM[/B]
Face	0.72	3.60	4.97	3.60	4.97		Face/Total	28.1%	26.9%	24.7%
Finish	1.85	9.80	5.29	11.00	5.93		Finish/Total	71.9%	73.1%	75.3%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	2.22	11	6.44	12	7.21[/COLOR]

Face	0.58	3	6.67	3	6.67
Finish	1.46	8	8.22	9	8.90
```


----------

